# Eugene and back in 24 hours



## Ravie (Feb 5, 2009)

:drinking:Yeah so i went and met up with some friends(tex, skyler, rick, and jeremy) at a hotel they got from spanging all week to have somewhere safe to drink for my birthday. so i go over there, drink, sleep, and in the morning they were going to eugene. a friend offered a ride so we piled in and left. we got there and walked around downtown meeting people and encountering warm greeings. got drunk in the park by the cafeteria. walk. met a buch of people. mob. drank up on some annoyingly steep hill, walk. walk. met 18 year old scabies girl who likes to piss in front of cops and show her box to people. more beer. mobed to "the pit." saw scabies girl's vagina and heard a drunken version of her life. some chick next tome told me about how she got her hepies. my friend hit on scabies girl. she went for it but he couldnt do it. got dark. my boyfriend called me pretty upset i went 400 miles north with out telling him. group split up to roll bed. walked with original group to car to get our packs, decided i'll catch a ride home the next day. slept in the car. woke up had to pee. pissed next to car, pissed on socks. sleep. woke up at 6AM. drive. drive.drive. hit rain on that sitty I5 south road. my friend was trying to smoke out of a pipe while drivng with his knees. got nervous. rocked out to good music, (you guys should check out the band "devil makes three"). beautiful ride. wasnt impressed with eugene other than i didnt get pulled over.


I probably will give eugene another chance because i only spent a day and night there. but eh. downtown in nice though.


----------



## JahDucky (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey Ravie! The site is being a little odd but im here now.

<3
Ducky


----------



## Ravie (Mar 24, 2009)

haha i would have but the whole time i was there i wasnt having much fun and ide rather not spread the lame-osity.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 25, 2009)

yeah...i will. i'm soooorrryyy arrow.....*hangs head*


----------



## Ravie (Mar 26, 2009)

haha already?! wow. well i'll bring a couple 40's to share if thats okay with you.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 26, 2009)

awww i love me some 40s. cant drink hard alcohal on account of stomache ulsers. so i just drink alot of beer and get fat and happy. so is that a no? you dont want 40's? either way i'm buying em haha


----------



## Ravie (Mar 26, 2009)

hey, he likes contributing to his minor haha but either way, ide find me beers.


----------

